# Making yogurt with rennet



## Vosey

Does anyone use rennet in their yogurt to make it thicker? An old _Ask Jackie_ column mentioned using rennet to thicken yogurt. 

I'm a novice yogurt maker, have been experimenting for a couple of months to get my perfect thick yogurt. Gelatin makes it too slippery, I don't like the taste of powdered milk. I do strain the yogurt with cheese cloth for thickening but it irks me to lose so much in volume!

I've used rennet twice and still strained it but it seems that as it sits it becomes thick and creamy. Definitely the best I've made so far. But both of those batches were also made with Nancy's yogurt. Not sure which factor was more important. Nancy's with lots and lots of culture in it or the rennet?


----------



## Goats Galore

Oddly enough, yesterday I sent a question to Ricki Carroll's Team regarding a statement in her book (Home Cheese Making) about using rennet for a thick yogurt product. The response was to mix 1 drop of rennet to 4 Tablespoons nonclorinated water; then add 1 Tablespoon of your solution approximately 10 minutes after innoculating with your culture. Since her recipe makes a quart, I am assuming you would use 1 Tablespoon of the diluted rennet per quart. I haven't tried it yet. Good luck!


----------



## Zilli

Interesting......

I've been using the powdered milk, and have been happy with the results, but I'm up for trying the rennet next time - just to compare and to see if I like it better. :thumb:


----------



## chewie

I've done it and it is thicker. I think a bit more textured like store bought. I may do it when I run out of powdered, I dont' think that's very cost effective and the less processed the better. my first doe kidded yesterday and how I am looking forward to my own sweet thick yogurt again!!


----------

